# Crow hunt video



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

You have motivated me to dig out my Johnny Stewart Caller out, it is on the charger now.
Thanks for the great post!


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

Great video! Made me laugh. Keep at it and keep having fun. That's what it's all about.

Dan


----------



## silverfox (Feb 8, 2009)

A bad day of crow hunting is better than...well you know the rest. Great Vid! Never been crow hunting, but I'm going to give it try. Look forward to more videos.


----------

